# My Guerrila Strawberry patch



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 14, 2011)

Well,
I thought I would share some pictures of my "Strawberry Patch."


These are some volunteers I found out near the barn.  






They were just a bit noticeable from the highway, so I had to tie them down.   






They are just starting to put some good flowers on.  
Have a great week

HomieHogleg


----------



## TerrorAP2 (Aug 14, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 22, 2011)

Some updated Strawberry Patch pics.

My girls are mostly in full flower now.  There are a couple of the sativa dominate phenotype, which are just now starting to flower.  The rest have been flowering about a week now, and are really starting to pack it on.  The grasshoppers have been a constant pain it the ash, but they are still doing OK.  O will be using some insecticidal soap today to get rid of some aphids, but other than that, the girls are doing great.  
















I am going to selectively pollinate the fast flowering plants, with pollen from an early flowering male I captured pollen from.  This is my fifth year of inbreeding this strain, and I am looking to stablize it this year.  I have gotten the strain down to 2 distinct phenotypes, and would like to inbreed it to one.  
Have a great week
HomieHogleg


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Aug 29, 2011)

Well,
time for another update.  The grasshoppers are still a pain, but they aren't munching my girls too bad, since I soaped them.  

Here is a couple of pictures of a indica dominant phenotype.  



And here is a pic of the more sativa dominant phenotype.  



The indica phenotype probably has close to 5 weeks to go, and the more sativa phenotype will probably not finish until mid November.  
I have pollinated the Indica phenotype with an early flowering males' pollen, and plan on using the same pollen on the sativa dominate phenotype.  Hopefully I can shorten the flowering time on the sativa dominate phenotype, without losing the up high of the smoke.  

Have a great week folks.

HomieHogleg

P.S.  I have not used any nutes on any of these, just added molasses to my water.  So far so good.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 29, 2011)

Very nice, keep it up.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Sep 9, 2011)

Just thought I would update, with a few pics.




I am about 3 weeks from chopping the Indica dominate phenotypes, and 8 more weeks for the Sativa dominate phenotypes.  
Have a great weekend.

HomieHogleg


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Sep 29, 2011)

Well,
I guess I should show a few pictures of my "StrawBerry Patch"








HomieHogleg


----------



## biggs (Oct 7, 2011)

Great looking plants mate, looks like their doing really well.


----------

